# LPOTM - January - Voting



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Please vote for your favourite piece.


*N1










Toxic










KryOnicle










TraMaI








*


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Voted for Toxic.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will put this in my sig and see if more people will vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Voted for Kry. 
Liked Toxic's too, but don't like the text.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice work from everyone but I have to give the Edge to Toxic.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta go with Kry on this one. Great job man. 

And great job to everyone else who participated. Hopefully I can join you guys in the next one.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Went with Norway.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I liked these a lot. And the top two are in a pretty close race right now.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Grats Toxic, credits coming your way. Don't have the time to run another this month, may bring it back next if there's enough people wanting to enter (5-6 minimum next time, 4 is too little). If someone wants to host febs they're more than welcome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank Kry, I was thinking of running a poster design contest this month so you better have time for that...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Thank Kry, I was thinking of running a poster design contest this month so you better have time for that...


Although I still consider myself very much a beginner, I am looking forward to another contest to enter.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Thank Kry, I was thinking of running a poster design contest this month so you better have time for that...


Yeah I'll have time to enter more than likely.


----------

